# Fat Burners: The Unadulterated Truth



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fat burner supplements are advertised everywhere these days – on the internet, in magazines and even on TV. The ads almost always feature a very lean fitness model or bodybuilder and claim that these products, usually pills, were the secret to their six pack abs and very low body fat levels. Some of these ads [...]

*Read More...*


----------

